# Book pass around



## John Abbott (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a copy of Once Upon A Tine by Barry Wendel if anyone wants to read it. Maybe do a passaround.

Also The Witchery Of Archery by Maurice Thompson.

Last but now least Instinctive Shooting by G. Fred Asbell.

Just pick one and let me know where to send it.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. Someone should read these. I have all three and have enjoyed them.RC


----------



## Avid Archer (Feb 28, 2013)

John, I'd love to read Once Upon a Tine.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2013)

avid archer said:


> john, i'd love to read once upon a tine.



x2.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Feb 28, 2013)

Send me your address and when your finished you can send it on to Buckbacks


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 1, 2013)

Wouldn't mind checking them from the library after Martin.


----------



## John Abbott (Mar 1, 2013)

Rancid is sending the Wensel book to Avid Archer
Avid Archer is sending it on to Buckbacks
Buckbacks is sending to Navy Dave.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey John,
I know Evan (that bought your bow) was wanting to read the G. Fred book.  He is away right now with military duties.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 1, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> x2.



Martin you know how to read??????


----------



## snook24 (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd like to check out The Wichery of Archery, and I have a couple books to put in the circulation as well. I have Asbells instinctive shooting II, and Hunting with the Bow and Arrow by Saxton Pope.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 2, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I'd like to check out The Wichery of Archery, and I have a couple books to put in the circulation as well. I have Asbells instinctive shooting II, and Hunting with the Bow and Arrow by Saxton Pope.


Put me down for pope's book


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 2, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## John Abbott (Mar 2, 2013)

Skunkhound if you will pm me your address Ill send it to you.


----------



## Avid Archer (Mar 11, 2013)

I got Once Upon a Tine today. Buckbacks I'll PM you for your address when I'm done reading it. 

Thanks John for the opportunity. 

-Dave


----------



## zanzibar (Mar 11, 2013)

I would like to read Instinctive Shooting when it becomes available.

Thank you,

Jeff


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 12, 2013)

I have Howard Hill's "Hunting the hard way" if anyone want to borrow it


----------



## zanzibar (Apr 28, 2013)

I am finished with Instinctive Shooting.  If anyone wants to read it, PM me your address and I will mail it to you.

John, Thanks for the book. It was quite helpful.


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 28, 2013)

It's not a book, but I'd have no problem passing around my Fred Asbell "Instinctive Shooting" DVD. 

I've got a lot of hunting books as well.  I'll have to take inventory of what I've got.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 28, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> It's not a book, but I'd have no problem passing around my Fred Asbell "Instinctive Shooting" DVD.
> 
> I've got a lot of hunting books as well.  I'll have to take inventory of what I've got.




I'd be interested in watching that.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 28, 2013)

Im done w Hunting with the Bow and Arrow by Saxton Pope. 
if someone else wants it as well.


----------



## chadeugene (Apr 28, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> I'd be interested in watching that.



Alright, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm just about finished with The Witchery of Archery. Who's next?


----------



## NavyDave (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll watch or read whatever anyone's got.
David Holt
341 Creekside Drive
St Marys GA, 31558


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 30, 2013)

NavyDave said:


> I'll watch or read whatever anyone's got.



Are you sure about that?


----------



## zanzibar (May 8, 2013)

NavyDave, I'll get Instinctive Shooting out to you ASAP


----------



## Arrowhead95 (May 9, 2013)

I'd be interested in the "witchery of archery" next.


----------



## NavyDave (May 9, 2013)

zanzibar said:


> NavyDave, I'll get Instinctive Shooting out to you ASAP



Cool!


----------



## NavyDave (May 9, 2013)

ngabowhunter said:


> Are you sure about that?



  I'm a Submariner!


----------



## Skunkhound (May 9, 2013)

Pm sent to arrowhead95.


----------



## Munkywrench (May 23, 2013)

Any books available? I'd be interested in instinctive shooting or witchery of archery. I am ashamed to admit I have no hunting books to add, I've got psychology books though lol


----------



## bigdawg25 (May 25, 2013)

I'll love to get to read any of those books too. I dont have any hunting books, but I have got some biographies (eg Andrew Carnegie, warren buffet etc), got quite a bit of college level textbooks, and some fiction (by Grisham etc). Sorry I couldnt add any books relating to hunting/archery.


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm done with Instinctive Shooting by G. Fred Asbell...who's next!?


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 5, 2013)

Ill gladly take it if no one else has claimed it Mr. Dave


----------



## NavyDave (Jun 6, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Ill gladly take it if no one else has claimed it Mr. Dave



PM me your address and i'll get it in the mail ASAP!


----------



## Red Arrow (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd like to have a look at the Barry Wensell book when it gets to my turn.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 9, 2013)

Munkywrench PM sent for Witchery of Archery.


----------



## bigdawg25 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd be interested in any of the books too once people get done with it.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 9, 2013)

http://openlibrary.org/books/OL7060435M/The_witchery_of_archery

This is a good find also guys, if you dont mind reading e-books

Jay I will get you the book next, May be able to just drop it off to you or something. Atleast you shouldt have to wait for shipping


----------



## bigdawg25 (Jun 9, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> http://openlibrary.org/books/OL7060435M/The_witchery_of_archery
> 
> This is a good find also guys, if you dont mind reading e-books
> 
> Jay I will get you the book next, May be able to just drop it off to you or something. Atleast you shouldt have to wait for shipping



sounds good Tony.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 10, 2013)

Munkywrench >> Witchery of Archery is heading your way in today mail.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 24, 2013)

Bigdawg I'm done with witchery of archery. Give me a call at 706-614-7034 and ill see about getting it to you. It's a great read, the instinctive shooting book is gonna teach you a lot more though and ill be done with it before long also


----------



## Rix56 (Jun 24, 2013)

I would like to read Instinctive Shooting when it becomes available.
Thanks


----------



## bigdawg25 (Sep 6, 2013)

I finally got done with the witchery of archery by maurice thompson. Its a nice little book with lots of stories about how it was done back in the day. 

If anyone wants to read this one then just pm me your address, and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 6, 2013)

I would like to borrow the instinctive shooting DVD when it's available.
Thanks in advance
Rick Nix
30 Lake Somerset Crest
Marietta, GA 30064


----------



## bigdawg25 (Sep 6, 2013)

Rix56 said:


> I would like to borrow the instinctive shooting DVD when it's available.
> Thanks in advance
> Rick Nix
> 30 Lake Somerset Crest
> Marietta, GA 30064



Rix, I just had the witchery of archery; someone else has that instinctive shooting dvd. If you also want to read witchery then I can send it to you.


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 6, 2013)

Rix I still have it. Sorry about the wait, work has been crazy and I haven't gotten by the post office. Ill throw it in the car so I can swing by if I get off at a decent hour


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 6, 2013)

Bigdawg25, thanks but I have read it, wait until someone else is looking for it, but I would like to get the instinctive shooting by Asbel, when it's available.
Thanks


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks Munkeywrench, just whenever you get a chance is ok.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 2, 2014)

I have Skunkhounds book Hunting w the bow and arrow by Saxton Pope and Barry Wensel's Once Upon a Tine.  I will bring them both to State Shoot. Looks like Lee will get Barry's book and David his book back. Thanks for letting me read them. Enjoyed both...


----------



## willgreer (Mar 2, 2014)

Just wonderin'what books might be available? Thanks


----------



## Red Arrow (May 6, 2014)

I'm done with "Once upon a tine" by Barry Wensel.  Bigdawg25 is next I think....  

Lee


----------

